# How'd ya get that name?



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

I hear it all the time... Sebile (pronounced Sabeal) Whats that? LOL Well, since the hubby and I are avid fisherman here in the great sunshine state, what better than to name your baby girl after a fishing lure?  Whenever I'm at the dog park or out and hear the names people come up with, I always wonder, howd you come up with that name?? Some common, some, like mine, uncommon. So I was wondering.... How'd you come up with your dogs name? I'd love to hear everyones response!!
:woof:

This is Sebile....









This is Sooner, I got him from the SPCA. He came with that name. Although, I always wonder if his owners were Oklahoma Sooner fans. lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Our pups names just fit. Kane looks like a Kane and Roxie like a Roxie.

Don't know any other way to put it.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Jake(GSD) Boyfriend wanted to name him bullet, sister wanted to name him ollie, her husband wanted to name him zeke, mom wanted to name him willow (idk about her lol) I chose Jake ....he looked like a little Jake?

Daisy---> She was realllly slow as a puppy, ate slow, moved slow, learned slow (i love my dog btw lol  ) So I thought of Daisy, they're pretty to look at, and she has little spots on her back that i say look like petals. lol.

Panda ---> I don't remember the name he had when I first got him...but I tried Polar...but I felt it was cold lol. Since he looked so intimidating to me at first I wanted something that made me think of a big cuddily sqwooshy butt, and his nose is black and white ahaha. 

(I named my cat sebastein because i was 9 and i swore the smudge on his face made him look french...and Felix because he was a crazy little kitten & i like the name lol)


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

SEBILEBLU said:


> I hear it all the time... Sebile (pronounced Sabeal) Whats that? LOL Well, since the hubby and I are avid fisherman here in the great sunshine state, what better than to name your baby girl after a fishing lure?  Whenever I'm at the dog park or out and hear the names people come up with, I always wonder, howd you come up with that name?? Some common, some, like mine, uncommon. So I was wondering.... How'd you come up with your dogs name? I'd love to hear everyones response!!
> :woof:
> 
> This is Sebile....
> ...


I've heard a lot of dogs called sooner here in the South. I'll refrain from telling you where it orginated from. There are a few variations.

Gage is lucky he has a name at all. LOL. He didn't have one until about a month ago. I kept changing it. He almost thought his name was puppy. 
At first I wanted to name him some macho bully gangsta type name. We went from Capone to Vito. Then I wanted to name him Sam because my best friend loved the blues and passed away a year ago. My nickname to her was always Sam. From there he started acting really goofy and I was going to name him Rufus Rafus. I looked up Indian names since my bf is very much into native american culture. Finally I just wanted him named and I wanted something masculine and short and simple. Gage popped into my head and I deemed him Gage. I posted the name and someone said, "wow isn't that the name of the pet cemetary dude"? My daughter said, "please, don't tell her that she'll be changing his name again." 
Oso was named after my son (long story) but he had it tatooed on his arm because his Mexican friends called him OSO meaning Bear.
Leanitis (sp) after the movie
Lexus, was already named when we got her: Ohoppee River's Lexus


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Call name: Cuda Registered name: (my last name)'s Barracuda
He was the most agile pup and adult, and I thought it was sort of a tough name ( the barracuda is such a fierce animal and stealthy) with a catchy call name

Call name: Jack Registered name: (my last name)'s Jack Hammer
Right from the get go, and by looking at his parents, I knew he would be a heavy hitting brute


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

hahahahaha these are too cute and funny!!! Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

How did Nubs get his name? Notice his tail...



we were trying to come up with a name for him when we first brought him home. My Boyfriend at the time was poking fun at him for wagging his "nub" so hard and the name Nubs just stuck


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I named my moms dog miracle. Because i guess she was one. We got her at 8 weeks and her previous owner fed her greens and red beans and rice. poor dog. she had some bug life in her ears and heart worms, emaciated and a fever. But after my 5 weeks of care and money saving and spending she was all better  so i got to name her and i named her miracle


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

OK here's where you get to make fun of me. I was a big fan of WCW pro wrestling when it was around. Their main show was Monday Nitro so that's how Nitro got his name.

My wife named Roxy because, as k8nkane says, she kinda looks like a Roxy.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Nikita was name because of what she has survived... As a pup someone threw her and her brothers in the coldest part of winter into a garbage can... Her brothers died and so the name Nikita came which means unconquered....

Sarge is just that he is the officer of the dogs in our home... He holds rank... Always has since I got him from a hub that was going take him to the shelter for being the wrong color....

Lulu well she's a foo foo dog and so she got a foo foo name... Her full name is lulu baloo

Mooch the cat is just that... She's mooches love off anyone and everyone

The rabbits crash and Elle are from the movie ice age ?( ask the kids) lol. And the the is Penelope I don't know it just came to me when I saw her...


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Argos is the name of Odysseus' dog, from Homer's _The Iliad_ and _The Odyssey._

After Odysseus spends twenty long years at sea and finally returns home to Ithaca, he has to disguise himself as a beggar to hide from suitors that have been courting his chaste wife. Argos is the first to recognize him, even through the disguise.



Homer said:


> As they were talking, a dog that had been lying asleep raised his head and pricked up his ears. This was Argos, whom Odysseus had bred before setting out for Troy, but he had never had any enjoyment from him. In the old days he used to be taken out by the young men when they went hunting wild goats, or deer, or hares, but now that his master was gone he was lying neglected on the heaps of mule and cow dung that lay in front of the stable doors till the men should come and draw it away to manure the great close; and he was full of fleas. As soon as he saw Odysseus standing there, he dropped his ears and wagged his tail, but he could not get close up to his master. When Odysseus saw the dog on the other side of the yard, dashed a tear from his eyes without Eumaeus seeing it, and said:
> 
> "Eumaeus, what a noble hound that is over yonder on the manure heap: his build is splendid; is he as fine a fellow as he looks, or is he only one of those dogs that come begging about a table, and are kept merely for show?"
> 
> ...


In greek mythology, Argos is also the name of an unsleeping giant with eyes all over his body. Upon his defeat, Hera scattered his eyes on the peacock's tail.

My cat's name is Vincent, after the infamous Vincent Price. ;D


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> Argos is the name of Odysseus' dog, from Homer's _The Iliad_ and _The Odyssey._
> 
> After Odysseus spends twenty long years at sea and finally returns home to Ithaca, he has to disguise himself as a beggar to hide from suitors that have been courting his chaste wife. Argos is the first to recognize him, even through the disguise.
> 
> ...


Vincent Price was an original, I loved his stuff!!! He and Hitchcock were the "old dogmen" of horror


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Scruffy, is um, Scruffy
Boo because the first thing i said to her was "What's the matta' with my little Boo?"
And it just stuck
Ace, Ace of hearts, cause he wins over everyones heart
Ziggy, He has zigzags down his back


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooneys register name is Stones Dooney and Bourke and he is named after my wife hand bag of choice (purse). She told me you can keep him If I can name him, and there it is.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I got Pretty Girls name by letting the kids name her.They said she was a Pretty Girl and wanted to name her that,so I said what the heck why not.

Fatboy is the name the previous owners gave him.He knows it,so why change it as much as I hate it.

Suey (rip) I got from the late great Steve Irwin the crocodile hunter.I have been watching this man since 1998 and just loved him and all he stood for and represented.His dog was named Suey (i only recently found out it was spelled differently).So I wanted to name my dog after his in a kind of respect thing.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

his paper name was EVIL and when i heard that growl he sounded possessed lol. he is not mean he just growls lol he didnt start barking still 7 mnths. i always thought his growl was his bark. if you play with him he growls and you would think he was mad but hes just a growler i guess. he has one of the meanist barks you have ever heard . hes my baby EVIL im about to adopt a female soon and im gonna name her ANGEL . EVIL and ANGEL sounds good to me lol.hopfully shes an angel though lol.


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

LOL these are too funny! I can't believe how much thought some of you put into the names!! Not just the regular names either. Its so cool to hear everyones story. I will definatly put more thought into the next dog I get! lol  Thanks everyone, keep em comin!


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Harold... is gonna be big his mom is 85lbs and his dad is around 110lbs. I hate the stigma these dogs have, and not that I dislike "tough" sounding names it seems like everbody expects him to have a name like tank or diesel, when they hear Harold they laugh and immeadiatly let their guard down. Plus, it was funny to say "Harold! don't pee over there!" when I was house breaking him


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww love the name stories! 

Gargamel got his name from the Smurfs wizard having a big nose, and my gargamel has a big old snorter, lol His nicknames have evolved into pig or piggy cause of his snorting though. But my standby is Mel, or Smelly depending on how his belly is that day, lol. Poor thing has so many names. He responds to them all too  smart boy...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno's name was actually Bruce,in the shelter,but I kept calling him Bruno on accident...So it just kinda stuck. :3

MoMo's name was actually Cherry S. Black at the shelter(duuuuuuuuuuuumb)\

I liked the fruit sounding names,and my mom suggested MoMo which means Peach in Japanese.


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

We got Boss's name from the MMO video game called Aion, its like world of warcraft. In this game you make a group called a legion, and your legion name was Like A Boss. When we got your her we figured we would make her our little mascot:woof:

Her is a pic of her getting some


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Deja vu. This thread exists.

But I can play along and forget about that.

Crash go his name cause I found him at 6 weaks of age while driving my car. I was coming home from work and I was turning into the development when I saw a little thing run out in front of me.

I thought it was a Chihuahua and had half the mind to hit him ( not really I could never hurt a animal no matter how much I hate Chihuahuas ). I swerved and wax the curb with a pretty expensive set of wheels ( I still think my valance caught his lip the slightest bit ). I got out to find a tiny little APBT puppy running full speed at me with the tip of his tail rattling between his legs much like he still does today when he gets happy to see, well, just about anything that moves.

Couldn't find an owner so we kept him and that's how he got the name Crash.


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

Well I appreciate everyones responses to these, they were great! I did search for a thread of this nature before I posted this and couldn't find it. So I'm sorry if this a re-occuring subject, since I am a new member I wouldn't know that. But thanks to those who played along.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

pumpkin got her name from the movie memoirs of a geisha-i really liked pumpkin-even tho she betrays sayuri in the end it was only because sayuri had usurped her dream of being adopted from the house mother- i have faith in my pumpkin


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Rocky.. well.. Im Adrian..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Mikado it Chinese name for Kings and Emperors very fitting for my boy (R.I.P Mikado)

DaVinci will I liked the DaVinci Code the book and the movie. I love Leonardo's work and I have used many artists names in the past. Had a kitten name Cezanne Monet. 

Vendetta I thiink you can all figure that one out.

chalice ( R.I.P.) she was my cup of everything.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I was between Sasha and Samantha(Sam)...

Turns out when I picked her up, the guy that had her had named her Sasha which was one of my choices, so it stuck.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

His name is Red because he is Red, Middle name is Dog cause he is a dog and his last name Mcleod cause that is my last name.

Red Dog Mcleod seen below


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

One of mine is named Asker. I took her to the vet when I picked her out for stud fee and the vet asked me what her name was and I said I don't know we'll have to ask her and he didn't hear everything so he put Asker on her tags. I liked it so I kept it.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

_Axel Aximus Prime_ *Axel *- Because it's just an awesome sounding name! Axl Rose of Guns & Roses was where I first heard the name, I like the spelling Axel better. I have 2 friends with toy breeds and they have names like "Daisy", "Penny", "Lucy"! Screw that...My boy will have a manly name! 
*
Aximus Prime* - Given to him when he was young by my little sister...it fit and descended from "Optimus Prime" (transformers)...sounds awesome!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

rosesandthorns said:


> One of mine is named Asker. I took her to the vet when I picked her out for stud fee and the vet asked me what her name was and I said I don't know we'll have to ask her and he didn't hear everything so he put Asker on her tags. I liked it so I kept it.


lol thats different it sounds good though i like it.


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Cooper came to us named Levi.
I thought that was not a good name for a dog.
We just though that he looked like Cooper, a very pleasant soul..
He answers to Coop, Cooper, Pooper or Knucklehead.:woof:


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

well lets see here. Kaos was named Kaos because when we picked him out, and went for visits at the breeder before he was old enough to come home, he was the calmest puppy in the litter of 13 pups. He'd let the others bite his tail over and over until he had enough...which took a while. It was also what we thought he would be since this breed is so energetic, well the joke was on us. Kaos is remarkably calm for his breed and his age. I wish I could have 5 of him, I could actually deal with 5 of him. He is also known as tay tay, fat fat, moose, and kitty kitty, oh and mommies puppy.

Ice got his name cuz he was born in the winter and he is white- has some brendle but mostly white. He comes to vanilla, ice ice baby, mommies baby, and pitle citle.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I also have one named Scathuch. Should have been spelled Scathach but the adba couldn't read the breeders handwriting. I choose it because she was a British warrior woman who trained the Irish hero Cuchulain in her school for warriors. Her name means the shadowy one. I just call her Suki.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I also have a pup named Lark. She was a single birth I didn't breed her mom and didn't even know she was pregnant. So this little girl was named Lark since it means carefree adventure. Undoubtedly that's what her mom and dad must have had and yes I know who her dad is since she is almost identical to Dually. Dually got that name because he pretty much hit the ground running, very active pup.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

well felony got his name cause the first pic that the breeder ever sent be of him was him cutting this look at another pup like your pissin me off and me and my gf both said hes gonna be a little felon haha so hence felony


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

when i saw her, " brown sugar" just appeared in my head. haha
her color is just like brown sugar. and she's SUPER sweet!


----------



## Shoshana (Apr 1, 2009)

Peanut cause when we first found her we had her in the back yard and she'd sit on top of the doghouse to look in the window at us. She then learned to climb from the top of the doghouse to the top of the bbq grill to look in but that's another story 

She's also peanut color (or she was b4 her first bath) and as it turns out, she's a NUT.


----------



## KingstonKid (Jul 26, 2010)

Hutch, named after a close childhood friend's nickname that had passed away a few years back.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Mischa was already named when we got her

Brinks - Blue Male, Well he is our own "Brinks Home Security System", Just better, because instead of paying $100 a month for them to watch my house, I can spend $100 on dog food and Brinks will do it and offer companionship 

Nala - Reminded me of a sweet lioness.


----------



## pit_daddy (Jul 30, 2010)

We found our girl on our one year anniversary (she is a rescue). Hence, Annie 

We just got our new little boy on Monday! Also a rescue - he was from a litter of 9 puppies born to a pregnant momma owned by a homeless man. The rescue group named them all after chocolate - Godiva, Whitman, Cadbury, etc. Our guy was Mars, and we kept it, because it's cute. 

Our family - two daddies, Annie & Mars, is now complete!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my big boy Dosia pronounced (doh-jah) his name is German and it means god's gift. He really is too. This boy was brought to me at 8 or 9 weeks old as an aniversery present and was the best present eva


----------

